# Completely torn out toenail...



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Should I be worried about this?....2 nights ago, my husband was lifting Max onto our bed. His hand slipped off of Max and he dropped him very slightly (about a couple inches from the floor). Everything seemed alright but a couple minutes later, Max started bleeding pretty heavy and at first we couldn't tell where the blood was coming from. Then we saw most of the bleeding was coming from his paw. So we wrapped his paw in gauze and taped it up. It seemed alright, and last night we took off the heavy bandage, and all was pretty good. Then a few minutes after that, I noticed he was missing a back toenail on the paw we bandaged. I looked down on the carpet in the same area he fell and found his whole complete toenail.....not just a piece of toenail, but the WHOLE thing. His paw seems okay and it's not bleeding or anything. We can't figure out how that happened unless his toenail caught on the carpet when he dropped and my husband picked him back up with it caught or something. There seems to be no problem other than the toenail is now gone from his paw. Should we be more concerned or just leave it be? This has never happened to me before.....kind of a freak accident!!!


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would just watch it, if its not bleeding now. Just make sure it doesn't get infected.
But OUCH!! Poor baby!! Makes my toe hurt lol . Strange how that happened!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Poor Dear  Someone else on here had the same thing happen recently. I might call the vet to see if they can do anything or should.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Please call your vet. He should see your chi to make sure there are no infection or complications from the torn toe nail.

One of my chis was running fast in my house, slipped on the hardwood floor, and broke her dewclaw nail almost down to the stub. There was a lot of blood, and I rushed her to my vet. The vet cleaned and bandaged the dewclaw and gave her antibiotics for a week. Her dewclaw nail grew back to normal. She passed away at age 15.


----------



## *Tiff* (Aug 7, 2007)

i found this online:
"First thing is to remove any of the broken part of nail that may still be attached. This broken end only causes the dog more pain and may increase or continue the bleeding every time the torn piece is disturbed. The quickest way to do this is with a dog toenail clipper. Sometimes the piece is barely hanging on and they can be pulled off (quickly) with your hand.

Secondly, the injured nail needs to be gently washed off. Warm water to remove any debris lodged between the nail and the toe or leg.

If there is active bleeding, apply gentle but firm pressure with a clean cloth to the area. A firm grasp around the entire foot works best if the dog will allow it.

Often this type of injury leaves a bloody "stump" of bone that would normally be safe inside the toenail housing. This is very tender and sensitive. It is advisable to have your vet take a look at this type of injury. If a large amount of toenail has been removed, most vets will bandage the area and prescribe a short course of antibiotics as prophylaxis against infection. I favor using an antibiotic ointment (with frequent bandage changes) on the stump for lubrication and reduced friction and pain. "
http://vetmedicine.about.com/cs/dogdiseasest/a/torntoenail.htm


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Ooh, now that sounds serious! Good health to Max.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

freaky!!!! the exact same thing happened to minnie!!!!, the vet bandaged her, cleaned her up, and apparently the nail will grow back.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

My Yorkie boy caught his nail in the carpet while he was chasing a ball. We noticed lots of blood and he was limping. We took him to the Vet and the Vet said the nail, which was hanging off, had to be pulled out completely. They put him out, literally for a few minutes and then pulled it. He did have the paw bandaged and the Vet gave him a course of antibiotics and he had a painkilling injection, so it might be an idea to give the vet a call. Obviously your boy won't need any kind of surgery, but he may need some antibiotics, in case there is some infection lurking. And the Vet said it was important to keep the paw bandaged for at least a few days. Hope little Max is okay and, by the way, the nail is growing back on George, so he's good as new!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i think it's a good idea to see or talk to your vet 

when i got my first yorkie the breeder wasn't very caring or careful when she cut his nails and one of them broke off at the quick. he was too young to have surgery at the time but when he was neutered he did have to have that toe amputated.

i'm not saying this could be the case with max :wink: it's just good to get it checked out in case it is more serious than it appears


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info and advice everyone! I called the vet, so we are taking him in tomorrow afternoon (Wednesday)....the vet's are closed today. He'll most likely be okay, just checking for infection. Gosh, these chi's are soooooo much like a little kid. I worry about them as much as I have done and do with my human kids!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Poor baby hope hes ok xx


----------

